# Cheap Low Lying Fogger



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with any cheap "low lying" foggers like this one: *Click Here*?

My fog machine died. I saw this one at party city today and it would be nice to be able to get a cheap fog machine that actually works for low fog without the need to build and store a chiller.. And advice?


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

You may want to check this thread out..

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12448


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've seen 2 fogger/chiller combo machines at work and was pretty unimpressed with the output. The fog was thin and not very cold; it didn't hug the ground for long.

Also, if it was at Party City, it might be one of the last wave of Fitco foggers. Fitco's made some okay props, but everything I've heard about their foggers is that they're junk.

You could make a working chiller for about 10 bucks that would at least last you for this Halloween... I'd say buy a fogger and build a cheap chiller separate.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I replied to the above mentioned thread. Niot necessarily this brand, but I found the concept, and use, of a self contained fogger chiller to be awesome. 
#1 the price for that at Party City is way out of line. Walmart sold them last year for I think $25?? can't remember, and I picked up 3 for $8 each in the after sales.
#2 If you're buying this thinking it can take the place of a standard fogger hooked to a chiller combo, forget it. By nature of the design of these self contained chiller units, the output must be slowed down to allow the fog greater contact time with the ice.That's why the wide nozzle, and the slow and short distanced throw of the fog.
#3 Yeah, you're going to be stoking this baby with ice like the the old coal boiler gang on steam ships. I mean every 30-40 minutes at least. But if you're using it in an interior room or specialty area, out of the wind, in short duration bursts, with an actor nearby to keep it filled with ice, or maybe by where the person handing out the candy sits, it's a great unit.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Instead of ice, what about dry ice? I honestly don't know that much about the stuff, but would it stay colder longer than regular ice?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Like Vlad said, I wouldn't put much faith in these combo units - not in that compact of a size, there's just no space for the fog to expand then cool down in a timely fashion. I honestly haven't heard anything great about them.

Rev, I bought a 1000w fogger at Party City just last weekend for around $70 bucks. It's still in the box cause I'm waiting for my Froggy's juice to arrive. How would I know if it's a Fitco fogger? Anything easily identifiable - I may still be able to return it.

-TM


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmm Ummm lol Actually I said just the opposite.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Hmmm Ummm lol Actually I said just the opposite.


The little ones... I agree, the big ones rock!


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought one of these last year from Party City to see if they were all they were hyped up to be to save me money and time building a chiller. I can said I was greatly disappointed and took it back the same day and bought a couple of 700 watt foggers and built some chillers. 

Others in here have pretty much hit the nail on the head so I won't reinvent the wheel and state the obvious. I will second the motion, they plain suck. Stay away from them, your money is better spent else where.


----------

